# New Styles and Color Options (Layouts) for SMF



## TulsaJeff (Sep 30, 2022)

I have created a couple of new layouts for SMF and made them available for all users.

Nothing changes as far as content.. however, things like buttons, navigation and colors may look a little different.

Here's the (2) new themes:












You can switch themes at any time and, of course, if you like the current layout, color, etc. then don't change anything.

To try out a new theme:

Scroll to the bottom of your browser and look for the theme toggle in the footer.

On desktop, it'll look like this:







On mobile..






Click on that then select the theme you want to try.. Orange or Brown:

_*Note*: SMF is the current default theme we've been using for a long time._







Let me know what you think!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 30, 2022)

I like it good job of giving some choices


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 30, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> I like it good job of giving some choices


Thank you, Jerry!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 30, 2022)

Wow, that’s nice for people to have a choice. I have no problem with current layout but may wish to change from time to time. 

Than you Jeff.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 30, 2022)

Wow.  Huge difference in my opinion I like some of them. Might change


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 30, 2022)

Those look good, nothing wrong with choices.

I'll take this moment to say, 
"I prefer the original carousel style."
The new one just feels like clutter to me.
But I can live with it, just like I do my kid's rooms.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 30, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Those look good, nothing wrong with choices.
> 
> I'll take this moment to say,
> "I prefer the original carousel style."
> ...


The new styles we have created are running the basic carousel at the top… Not the grid.

Sounds like you’ll be happy about that 

The original plan was to use the carousel slider on mobile and the grid on desktop but the code just started getting messy.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 30, 2022)

Works for me, the brown is to my liking, using it now.
I like the smaller buttons, a cleaner look.
And yes, the carousel slider is nice.  I think it really _'Features'_ each thread better.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 30, 2022)

Switched to the brown, I’m liking it and the active carousel. Sweet.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 30, 2022)

I do like the return to scrolling feature for sure with the new layouts. I feel like the font of thread titles and desc are smaller on the new ones?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 30, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I do like the return to scrolling feature for sure with the new layouts. I feel like the font of thread titles and desc are smaller on the new ones?


The titles are quite a bit smaller in the new styles to help things fit better and more cleanly. Maybe I need to create a style with larger font for the old guys with bad eyes (that's me for sure)


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 30, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> The titles are quite a bit smaller in the new styles to help things fit better and more cleanly. Maybe I need to create a style with larger font for the old guys with bad eyes (that's me for sure)


Sign me up lol


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 1, 2022)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 1, 2022)

Thanks for all the hard work , and I do like the sliding carousel, and I am in the old eye category, lol

Thanks

David


----------



## LoydB (Oct 1, 2022)

WTB Dark Mode!


----------



## tbern (Oct 1, 2022)

thanks for all the work, Jeff!  great to have the different options to choose from


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 1, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Thanks for all the hard work , and I do like the sliding carousel, and I am in the old eye category, lol
> 
> Thanks
> 
> David



Replying to my own post here ,

Update for me , I keep going back and forth.

I guess I like the SMF format as I find it easier to read and larger on my page, but wish it had the Carousel.

But that is me , old and set in my ways, but I do adapt

David


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 1, 2022)

I like the new themes, am using brown.  Larger fonts would be good for us older eye site issue people.  Another way to save a little space might be for people who are Lifetime Premier and SMF Premier to only show Lifetime Premier.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 1, 2022)

I have to wear my bifocals to read most default sized print online and books.
There's this great thing called zoom level, aka screen magnification, 150% is my setting.
Adjust using, ctrl + -/+


----------



## chp (Oct 2, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> I have created a couple of new layouts for SMF and made them available for all users.
> 
> Nothing changes as far as content.. however, things like buttons, navigation and colors may look a little different.
> 
> ...


I tried the new formats. I like the feel. One possible issue to check is the search icon does not seem to work in the new format.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 2, 2022)

TulsaJeff

Thank you very much,
That is perfect , and I know you work very hard at keeping all of us happy
I for one really like the SMF format that you have built. ( big page and the Carousel )

Again that is how I really like it , I know I have only been here less than 2 years
but it is easy to use and fun to be part of this.


David


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 2, 2022)

Is there a setting that allows the signatures to seen all the time. Currently, they have to be toggled on, but when I change topics, they revert to off. I guess off is the default, but I'd like to be able to turn them on and they stay on regardless of logging in and out or changing topics.

I have signatures turned on in my preferences, maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## DougE (Oct 2, 2022)

I've tried the new formats but keep going back to the default SMF. If you could keep everything from the SMF format but do it in a dark mode, that might be really cool. I use dark mode on most applications where available. I find the brightness level on dark modes, in general, to be easier on the eyes.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 2, 2022)

So playing around with this...  I see we lost the little dots telling us if there has been a new post added to a thread that has been read ... 

So far it's ok I guess...


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 2, 2022)

This “brown theme” reminds me of “code brown” at the city pool.  I like it.


----------



## DougE (Oct 2, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> This “brown theme” reminds me of “code brown” at the city pool.  I like it.


Caddyshack, anyone?


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 2, 2022)

Its a Baby Ruth!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 2, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> So playing around with this...  I see we lost the little dots telling us if there has been a new post added to a thread that has been read ...
> 
> So far it's ok I guess...


Good point…

In the new styles, instead of a dot the font is bolded to indicate that there are post that you have not read.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 2, 2022)

DougE said:


> I've tried the new formats but keep going back to the default SMF. If you could keep everything from the SMF format but do it in a dark mode, that might be really cool. I use dark mode on most applications where available. I find the brightness level on dark modes, in general, to be easier on the eyes.


I’m not opposed at all to a dark style and I will see if we can do something about that.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 2, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Is there a setting that allows the signatures to seen all the time. Currently, they have to be toggled on, but when I change topics, they revert to off. I guess off is the default, but I'd like to be able to turn them on and they stay on regardless of logging in and out or changing topics.
> 
> I have signatures turned on in my preferences, maybe I'm missing something...


That is something I can change globally, but I’m not sure if that can be changed on a user basis… Let me check on that.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 2, 2022)

Awesome work Jeff! Thank you for taking suggestions from the membership.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 2, 2022)

^^^^^Code Brown at the pool.....LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 2, 2022)

chp said:


> I tried the new formats. I like the feel. One possible issue to check is the search icon does not seem to work in the new format.


Good catch on that search icon.. I now have the mobile version working as it should but the desktop is a no-go. I have a help ticket in for that and we'll see if we can get some help making that work properly.


----------



## radioguy (Oct 3, 2022)

Thanks Jeff looking good


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 3, 2022)

Not sure if this is just my tablet issue or not, but after looking at a topic with multiple pages and returning to same topic later it takes me back to page 1 again and not where left off. Also after viewing multiple pages and trying to go back with return button to latest topics page, it cycles back thru those pages again. What's new tab at top of page is how I got to topics page  previously.  ( sorry, this may sound confusing)


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 3, 2022)

I just tested this and it seems to be working fine on my end. Do you have a way to try that on another device?


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 3, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> I just tested this and it seems to be working fine on my end. Do you have a way to try that on another device?


This works for me also


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 3, 2022)

It also does it on phone. Maybe didn't explain myself but for instance the only way I can get back to main topics page from here is back button and it goes back thru the pages. No What's New topic in top banner anymore.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 3, 2022)

I am seeing a What's New topic at the top on both desktop and mobile.. here's a couple of screenshots:








And on mobile.. click on the 3 stacked lines at the top left..














Let me know if you're not seeing this.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 3, 2022)

It looks like the changes for the new options corrected the problems I have from time to time when viewing the "Latest Posts" screen... which I access from either the "Home" button, or the "What's New" button. 

Sometimes the individual posts would be exploded (for lack of a better description) and I would see one letter per line.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 3, 2022)

Jeff,

just a heads up that the placement of this ad slot covers all the functions of the buttons of the alerts... you have to refresh then you only get a short moment to reach them.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 3, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Jeff,
> 
> just a heads up that the placement of this ad slot covers all the functions of the buttons of the alerts... you have to refresh then you only get a short moment to reach them.
> 
> View attachment 645048


Can you let me know what device and browser you are using? 

You should not be seeing an ad in that location.. sometimes different browsers and devices react differently to the data they are trying to show.

I will turn in a ticket for that once I have your information. Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 3, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> Can you let me know what device and browser you are using?
> 
> You should not be seeing an ad in that location.. sometimes different browsers and devices react differently to the data they are trying to show.
> 
> I will turn in a ticket for that once I have your information. Thank you for letting me know!


MS Edge V105.0.1343.53 and a PC - Windows 10 Enterprise Version 21H1


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 3, 2022)

Off topic Jeff but have you ever considered adding dedicated sub forums for the various sponsors for both coupon codes and product questions? Perhaps just a single sub forum even?


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 3, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> I am seeing a What's New topic at the top on both desktop and mobile.. here's a couple of screenshots:
> 
> View attachment 645012
> 
> ...


I am not seeing them in the top banner. I do see that "what's new" when  lick on the 3 stacked lines. Will have to see what happens when I view going to page 2 on different topic.
This topic gives me no option other than backspace thru the pages.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 3, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> I am not seeing them in the top banner. I do see that "what's new" when  lick on the 3 stacked lines. Will have to see what happens when I view going to page 2 on different topic.
> This topic gives me no option other than backspace thru the pages.


Sounds like you are on mobile… I would touch the logo at the top of the page, then click on “new posts” for the quickest way back to the new posts you haven’t read yet.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 4, 2022)

It was looking really good . This morning the columns are so narrow it's just about unusable for me .


----------



## tbern (Oct 4, 2022)

the actual message from members is in a very narrow column for me too. very hard to read.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 4, 2022)

I went back to the SMF format. I like it better.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 4, 2022)

That's what I'm on too . Reply box is 2 inches wide . 
Not sure how to get a screen shot , so had to take a pic .


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 4, 2022)

Oh wow.. OK, let me look into this. Gremlins did something while I was sleeping.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2022)

I get that narrow box too, but if I reach over and drag the right edge of the whole page about 1 1/2" to the left, the whole page becomes full & wide, with the stuff that's on the right side moved to the bottom.
I hope that makes sense.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 4, 2022)

Yep...something changed. I have the narrow boxes too just like the picture chopsaw posted.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2022)

Like I said above, in post #52:
Here is my narrow reply box.






And here it is after I reduce the width of the whole page by about 1 1/2":


----------



## cmayna (Oct 4, 2022)

My reply box is 7+ inches on my laptop, using ULX brown, ULX orange & default .    Love being able to change themes, when I get bored LOL.  Good job Jeff.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 4, 2022)

I made a few tweaks but I'm not sure if I made it better or worse.. can I get some feedback?

Thanks!

I'm cooking and photographing today as well so give me a few minutes to get back and forth and we'll get this sorted out.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 4, 2022)

Hmmmm, using "old theme", the reply box is now 4.5" wide.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> I made a few tweaks but I'm not sure if I made it better or worse.. can I get some feedback?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'm cooking and photographing today as well so give me a few minutes to get back and forth and we'll get this sorted out.



Hi Jeff!!
Glad to see you're working on making things even better.
If you get a chance, can you shake & rattle the cage of whoever knows how to fix the long term problem of the Alert notifications.
I get maybe one a day, and my number is down to 263 today.
It seems as though it's been given up on.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 4, 2022)

Full page on Kindle


----------



## tbern (Oct 4, 2022)

my reply box is very tiny and my screen won't let me move in the side like bearcarver is suggesting to make the replys and the box bigger.  this is on my desktop computer


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2022)

tbern said:


> my reply box is very tiny and my screen won't let me move in the side like bearcarver is suggesting to make the replys and the box bigger.  this is on my desktop computer


Try getting off of "full screen" first. Mine won't allow it either, if I'm at "Full Screen".

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 4, 2022)

Still have the large white space to the left of the message boxes like the picture chopsaw posted.....


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 4, 2022)

Mine is fine on a PC win 10


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 4, 2022)

It is fixed now...Thanks Jeff!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 4, 2022)

Still the same for me .

The what's new page is full width . 
The home page and the thread pages are narrow . I guess because they have the boxes on the side .


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 4, 2022)

That explains a lot! I logged on the other day and everything was orange. I couldn't see anything with my eyesight. The next time I came on it was black again with a few changes.
I'm no stranger to SMF changing platforms and formats or whatever,(I'm no techie) so I just rolled with it. Thanks for the info on how to change it.
Great job with the site Jeff, Jerry, Brian and the others that keep it clean, up to date, and on topic.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 5, 2022)

My home page looks like this ,






Page from a thread


----------



## tbern (Oct 5, 2022)

chopsaw,  that's what i am getting on my desktop also.  still a very tiny reply box for the threads.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 5, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> My home page looks like this ,
> View attachment 645209
> 
> Page from a thread
> View attachment 645208


What happens if you scroll to the bottom and click on "Change Width"?

Also, have you tried clicking on "SMF (old theme) and changing to UI.X Brown or UI.X Orange?

I have a guy who is going to be looking at our database and code and figure out what is causing some of these problems but he is not available for a couple of weeks.. hopefully he can figure out what is going on here.

For the record, I cannot duplicate what you are seeing. I am on a Mac and it shows fine on Safari and Chrome on my end. Thanks for the pictures.. that really helps.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 5, 2022)

I haven't experienced the short page issues, but I keeping getting one alert that won't go away no matter how many times I read the post or mark it read. It goes away for a short time then magically reappears as unread. 

Chris.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 5, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> My home page looks like this ,
> View attachment 645209
> 
> Page from a thread
> View attachment 645208


I'm not seeing that, here's mine...


----------



## cmayna (Oct 5, 2022)

No issues here, so far….
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Using Old Theme


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 5, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> What happens if you scroll to the bottom and click on "Change Width"?


Just did , That changed the width a bit under the old theme .


TulsaJeff said:


> Also, have you tried clicking on "SMF (old theme) and changing to UI.X Brown or UI.X Orange?


Reset to default brown .
Home page .





Thread page 





So that's way better . I'll just have to get used to it . 

Just for FYI , here's the what's new page from the Old theme. No issues .





Now the forums page with the Old theme . Forum titles are vertical .





Thanks for looking at it . At least I can read it now .


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 5, 2022)

chopsaw
 I just made a small change in the backend.. can you see if it's still screwed up on SMF (Old Theme)? I also have one more thing I wanna try but figured I'd do them one at a time so if it works, we'll know why.

I appreciate yours and everyone's help in solving this!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 5, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> can you see if it's still screwed up on SMF (Old Theme)?


Yup . Still the same here .


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 5, 2022)

I like the old theme & have stuck with it, so far it hasn’t changed a bit, but I’m on an iPad.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 5, 2022)

TulsaJeff

Some more FYI , 
Pics are from a laptop . Screen resolution is 1366 x 768 . 

Just went and tried on a desk top . 
Screen resolution 1600 x 900 . 
It was fine on the old theme .


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 5, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> What happens if you scroll to the bottom and click on "Change Width"?


The width change is minor, but it does change.


TulsaJeff said:


> chopsaw
> I just made a small change in the backend.. can you see if it's still screwed up on SMF (Old Theme)? I also have one more thing I wanna try but figured I'd do them one at a time so if it works, we'll know why.
> 
> I appreciate yours and everyone's help in solving this!


So here is what is different from before... I use to be able to hit CTRL + and this would magnify both the boxes and the type...basically the entire page. I could magnifiy until just the reply boxes filled the screen. Now when I do this, just the type is enlarged, not the boxes. In order to not have the page look like what chopsaw has posted, I have to hit CTRL- and reduce the page....then the type is so small I can barely read it.......hope this helps.

I'd like to be able to magnifiy the entire page and just have the boxes on the right exit right off my screen. I don't need to see that everytime I log in and prefer to just ignore it and fill the dead white space with the message boxes so I can read it in large type.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> The width change is minor, but it does change.
> 
> So here is what is different from before... I use to be able to hit CTRL + and this would magnify both the boxes and the type...basically the entire page. I could magnifiy until just the reply boxes filled the screen. Now when I do this, just the type is enlarged, not the boxes. In order to not have the page look like what chopsaw has posted, I have to hit CTRL- and reduce the page....then the type is so small I can barely read it.......hope this helps.
> 
> I'd like to be able to magnifiy the entire page and just have the boxes on the right exit right off my screen. I don't need to see that everytime I log in and prefer to just ignore it and fill the dead white space with the message boxes so I can read it in large type.



Not that it matters, but hitting "CTRL + " on my "MacBook Air" doesn't seem to do anything.

I got no problems, other than I can't find the "New Posts" list.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 5, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I like the old theme & have stuck with it, so far it hasn’t changed a bit, but I’m on an iPad.
> Al



I'm the same as Al, as i went back and forth with the new formats 
and because the old style has the carousel working , I stuck with it.

Thanks 

 TulsaJeff
 for try to please us all

David


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 5, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I got no problems, other than I can't find the "New Posts" list.
> 
> Bear


John, on the home page upper right side above the box with your stats. There are two buttons one for "New Posts" and one for "Post Thread". Above the Post Thread button is a "Add Bookmark" button. At least that's how it's showing on my screen.

Chris


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 5, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> John, on the home page upper right side above the box with your stats. There are two buttons one for "New Posts" and one for "Post Thread". Above the Post Thread button is a "Add Bookmark" button. At least that's how it's showing on my screen.
> 
> Chris


That's how mine is too Chris.  I haven't had any issues so far.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> That's how mine is too Chris.  I haven't had any issues so far.



Mine's different, being a Mac.
However I found it, but I have to find a more direct root to it.
Be nice if there was a button to get there in one step, like it used to save a "New Posts" button.
Best way for me----Go to Home---to----Latest Posts----to New Posts.

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 5, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Mine's different, being a Mac.
> However I found it, but I have to find a more direct root to it.
> Be nice if there was a button to get there in one step, like it used to save a "New Posts" button.
> Best way for me----Go to Home---to----Latest Posts----to New Posts.
> ...


Bear, what button are you referring to that you had on SMF theme that is not on the new ones?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> Bear, what button are you referring to that you had on SMF theme that is not on the new ones?



See below screen shot:
on this black bar at the top of the old page, with other buttons, such as Home, Forums, Chat, etc, etc.
Thanks Jeff!!

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 6, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> See below screen shot:
> on this black bar at the top of the old page, with other buttons, such as Home, Forums, Chat, etc, etc.
> Thanks Jeff!!
> 
> ...


Bear, are you on the 13" MacBook Air? Do you happen to know your resolution?

The new themes are set to show the menu at the top unless the width is below a certain point. It then changes to mobile view which places the menu inside of that 3-line stack all the way to the left.

I have it set to what is recommended but I may be able to adjust it a little if I know your resolution.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2022)

Jeff,
Thanks!!
Now I got things on that bar, but not "New Posts" See screen shot below:
Mine is a 13", but I don't know what the Resolution is.

John


----------



## cmayna (Oct 6, 2022)

Click on "what's new", then you will see "new posts",  At least that's what I need to do.  Been that way for me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2022)

cmayna said:


> Click on "what's new", then you will see "new posts",  At least that's what I need to do.  Been that way for me.


I have other ways too, but Jeff is trying to get me a "One-Step" Route.  He's very close, but I have confidence in "Him".

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 6, 2022)

Thanks for starting this thread, Jeff.
I wasn't much liking the new format--seemed kinda bland.  So I'm real pleased that you included the SMF format choice.  I like it a lot more--things just seem to look better.  
Just me saying.
Gary


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 6, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I have other ways too, but Jeff is trying to get me a "One-Step" Route.  He's very close, but I have confidence in "Him".
> 
> Bear



I'm all about efficiency and turning 2-step things into 1-step things.. it's my background as an industrial engineer I guess

I changed the "What's new" link at the top to go directly to a better version of the New Posts. You guys see what you think and let me know.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 6, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, Jeff.
> I wasn't much liking the new format--seemed kinda bland.  So I'm real pleased that you included the SMF format choice.  I like it a lot more--things just seem to look better.
> Just me saying.
> Gary


I'm glad you like it, Gary. Trying real hard to keep this forum top notch and the best in its class!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> I'm all about efficiency and turning 2-step things into 1-step things.. it's my background as an industrial engineer I guess
> 
> I changed the "What's new" link at the top to go directly to a better version of the New Posts. You guys see what you think and let me know.



Looks Fine to me.
Seems the only difference is I'm clicking on "What's New" instead of "New Posts", but I'm ending up on the  "New Posts" page.
Thank You Jeff!!
You really got to stop by more often. Whenever you stop in things improve!

Now I gotta get off awhile---My Eyes are killing me!

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 7, 2022)

A change that I do like...  The alert bell (top right)...  It's always there now as to where before you would have to scroll back up to the top of the page to click on it... I believe Jeff is a mind reader as well... As I've always wished it was like that...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> I'm all about efficiency and turning 2-step things into 1-step things.. it's my background as an industrial engineer I guess
> 
> I changed the "What's new" link at the top to go directly to a better version of the New Posts. You guys see what you think and let me know.


OK Mr Jeff !!! 

 TulsaJeff

I had awhile to test drive this thing, and everything I use works Great. That "What's New" link does the job for me just right. I really do appreciate your fixing that, and other things.
So the only problem I still have is the number of alerts keeps going up & down. It was up to 800, then down to below 200, and right now it's at 344.

Thanks Again!
Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 8, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> OK Mr Jeff !!!
> 
> TulsaJeff
> 
> ...



John, just guessing here, but are you hitting the Forums *home* *button* or your browsers *page* *back* arrow when your done reading a  post? If your using the arrow then you're not clearing the cache. You can also try refreshing your screen after you've read a few posts.

Chris

Edit: Cache is the wrong word. I meant that by hitting the arrow will bring you back to the original page you started on. So the system doesn't realize you've read the posts.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 8, 2022)

Bearcarver

The alerts will show likes as well, but once you click on the alert button, then is will only show posts and not likes....at least that is how I understand it...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> John, just guessing here, but are you hitting the Forums *home* *button* or your browsers *page* *back* arrow when your done reading a  post? If your using the arrow then you're not clearing the cache. You can also try refreshing your screen after you've read a few posts.
> 
> Chris
> 
> Edit: Cache is the wrong word. I meant that by hitting the arrow will bring you back to the original page you started on. So the system doesn't realize you've read the posts.



I don't even know what you're talking about.
I'll tell you how I do it. It's probably stupid, but it's worked for me for years;
1st----- I open up the alerts list.
2nd-----I Right click & send the ones I want to look at to "Open in a New Tab", up top.
Then once I got a bunch of them lined up top, I open 1 at a time, check them out, make a comment or not, then "X" that tab out, and go to the next one.
I do this until the top is empty, or my eyes can't take any more.

I hope you can understand the above.

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 12, 2022)

As an FYI..

The 2 new styles we created have now been fixed and now show wide screen format on desktop if that 's what you want.

Scroll to the bottom of the forum and click on the current style name (SMF, Orange UI.X, Brown UI.X, etc.) to change styles.

Beside the style names you will see arrow icons that will allow you to change the width to wide or standard.

The classic SMF theme is being worked on so most of the issues we've been having for a while should disappear shortly.. fingers crossed for those who prefer that style.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2022)

I'm on classic but some changes must have just happens because it looks better on mobile


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2022)

No more dead space. Width is better


----------



## DougE (Oct 12, 2022)

Mine changed to the brown style all on its own when I did a refresh to see if there were new posts. I had to change it back to classic style.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2022)

DougE said:


> Mine changed to the brown style all on its own when I did a refresh to see if there were new posts. I had to change it back to classic style.


So did mine


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 12, 2022)

The guy we hired just got finished reworking the code.. lots of issues!

I knew it would default to the new brown style once we finished but now you should be able to use the classic SMF theme if you want to with no issues.

Of course, if you see anything weird let me know.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> The guy we hired just got finished reworking the code.. lots of issues!
> 
> I knew it would default to the new brown style once we finished but now you should be able to use the classic SMF theme if you want to with no issues.
> 
> Of course, if you see anything weird let me know.


This is the best version I've seen since I've been here.......keep the new guy lol


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 12, 2022)

Thanks Jeff. This is an improvement. Unless I am doing something wrong, I still have a big white space using SMF Classic and wide option. It is a narrower white space than before, but it is still there. And when the mangification is used on my keyboard, it just increases the size of the boxes...the ones on the right get larger and the type box gets narrower still.
I woudl prefer to magnify so that just the type box takes up my entire screes like I could before the changes were made. But I can live with the new style.....I cant run it at X130% like I use to, Have to use 110% so the type is a little smaller...


----------



## LoydB (Oct 13, 2022)

Any chance for a dark mode theme option?


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 13, 2022)

Mine switched over to the new theme by it self since the last time I logged on.

I will log off and see it it keeps changing by itself.
I put back to the one I like with the classic and spinner

David


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 14, 2022)

OK Jeff, I’m using the brown theme now, and will just get used to it. It seems that every time I log off & come back it is on the brown theme, so I’ll just leave it there & just get used to it.
Al


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 14, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> OK Jeff, I’m using the brown theme now, and will just get used to it. It seems that every time I log off & come back it is on the brown theme, so I’ll just leave it there & just get used to it.
> Al


Al, it remembers what theme you use via cookies. Do you have a plugin, add-on, etc. on your device that is deleting your cookies or not saving them?

Sometimes you can specify which sites you allow..


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 14, 2022)

LoydB said:


> Any chance for a dark mode theme option?


Great question! I already have a dark theme in motion and putting finishing touches on it.

Should be available very soon!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 14, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> OK Jeff, I’m using the brown theme now, and will just get used to it. It seems that every time I log off & come back it is on the brown theme, so I’ll just leave it there & just get used to it.
> Al


Al , I was the same . I tried going back to the classic after it was fixed , but being in the default mode for a week I had to switch back to that . I'm used to it now . It's smooth . I have way less issues this way .


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 14, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> Al, it remembers what theme you use via cookies. Do you have a plugin, add-on, etc. on your device that is deleting your cookies or not saving them?
> 
> Sometimes you can specify which sites you allow..





chopsaw said:


> Al , I was the same . I tried going back to the classic after it was fixed , but being in the default mode for a week I had to switch back to that . I'm used to it now . It's smooth . I have way less issues this way .



You guys are right, I’m getting used to this format & am happy that it works so well. If it makes your life easier Jeff, then I’m all in!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2022)

Jeff, one more thing, there used to be a flag that told you if you already replied to a thread, it was red. Made it very easy to see if you had already been there & if you wanted to go back. I see there is a little bell that does that too. I know this seems trivial, but could you make it red too.
Al


----------



## timberjet (Oct 15, 2022)

I WOULD BE VERY HAPPY IF YOU EVER GET DARK MODE. THE WHITE SCREEN HURTS MY EYES.


----------



## DougE (Oct 15, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Jeff, one more thing, there used to be a flag that told you if you already replied to a thread, it was red. Made it very easy to see if you had already been there & if you wanted to go back. I see there is a little bell that does that too. I know this seems trivial, but could you make it red too.
> Al


What Al said. The classic was nice in that it had a flag on threads you are following. I realize the bell thingy alerts you to new posts in threads you're following, but the visual flag on the thread was nice.


----------

